# تحميل بريمافيرا 6



## عرفه فاوي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

أتمنى من سيادتكم أعضاء المنتدى المحترمين لو حد عنده برنامج بريمافيرا 6 أو موقع عليه الsourceيدلني عليه والمشكلة اني وجدت أكثر من لينك ولكنهم لا يعملون لذلك أتمنى من لديه موقع تحميل يدلني عليه وطريقة التحميل بصراحه انا تعبت في البحث ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر كما أأمل من الاستاذ حازم عياد المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## شركة اصول (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## احمد محمد مرجان (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا على مجهودكم


----------



## حنان الباز (27 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## luaeamen (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد السواكنى (15 أغسطس 2011)

اتمنى رفع نسخة من البرنامج


----------



## ENG.B--E--B--O (15 أغسطس 2011)

اتفضل يا بشمهندس..

Primavera 6

http://www.mediafire.com/?ihyw8cccszm

http://www.mediafire.com/?n30idtep8kt

http://www.mediafire.com/?873h6zmw7a5

http://www.mediafire.com/?jzy3bi2ghwe

http://www.mediafire.com/?wrcynoxynqe

http://www.mediafire.com/?om4zzwxkqqa


----------



## mada8107 (16 أغسطس 2011)

part 5 فيه مشكلة يا اخى جزاك الله خير دلونى واش المشكله


----------



## محمود نظمى (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك وجارى التحميل


----------



## صفاء طالب (19 أغسطس 2011)

حلووووووووووووووووو


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (20 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخى على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (20 أغسطس 2011)

عايزين البروداكشن كود ياهندسه


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (20 أغسطس 2011)

الله يكرمك انا حملت البرنامج كله تمام ولكن أثناء التنصيب محتاج البروداكت كود
ضرورى ياهندسه الله يخليك


----------



## محمد محمود احمدعلي (21 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بالجهود المبذولة


----------



## محمود بن نجاح (6 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أذا كان فى أمكانية التعرف على برنامج بريمافيرا افيدونا افادكم الله


----------



## احمد غنيم (10 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور على البرنامج


----------

